# new viv



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a new member looking forward to learning this awesome hobby.I am starting my new vivarium after new years.Breaking down my reeftank and converting to viv.Looking for suggestions on building and maintaining pdf viv.The tank is 96''x24''x24''.I have bought new lights 2 6x54 ho t5s,smaller return pumps. Thanks David


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi David

Welcome to the forums!

There is an entire section dedicated to building vivs, which can be found here: Parts & Construction

Inside that section there are many threads with people's plans, progress, and final products. Some great examples:

Popular Threads Thread

wimvanvelsen's amazing room sized paludarium

Okapi's build with some excellent false rocks and water feature built into a wall

Frogfever's construction journal with great step by step updates combining several different ideas

Raf's thread with some of the most realistic looking false roots I've seen

These are just a few of the excellent builds out there. My biggest recommendation is to search through the boards and find out what you like the look of the most, while keeping in mind the needs of the animals you are planning on adding to the finished product.

The community here is excellent, so if you have any more specific questions that you're unable to find any answers for, don't hesitate to ask!

Dan


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Dan,The look I am going for is like the 225 office tank,except the water not being so deep.I will have a 75 gallon sump with ato, and just bought 2 120mm fans for circulation.Still trying to decide which misting system to get.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like I will get started sooner than I thought,The lfs is comeing by to buy all my liverock and fish,corals.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Still trying to decide which misting system to get.


all misting systems are not very cheap, unless you have a couple of inches of water (at least) and buy one of those where it generates fog from the pond. not sure how well it works, though. I just read about it once.

good luck building the vivarium.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks frog dude,there is so many choices.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

A few pics of the false bottom,will cover in fiberglass screen tomorrow.










target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/SNAKEMANVET/006-10.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/SNAKEMANVET/?action=view&current=005-11.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/SNAKEMANVET/005-11.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/SNAKEMANVET/?action=view&current=004-14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/SNAKEMANVET/004-14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/SNAKEMANVET/?action=view&current=003-19.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t205/SNAKEMANVET/003-19.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

I tried to fix the links for you, but it looks as though the images don't exist in your album yet. 

The only pics on there were of aquarium shots (some very nice ones, might I add), and your truck. The easiest way to link the shots is using the "insert images" button on the top of your posts, and simply putting the link to the pic in there.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not seeing a insert option,I will try again.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dude!!!! That is a big tank!!! Any frog choices yet? I suggest looking for a frog and then build. It's better because you know what they like, and what they dislike. 

I like the nice big tank to start off. For misting I recommend a mistking because a monsoon ain't going to cut. I also don't think a fogger is necessary. I think it looks cool but its not as beneficial as a misting system. Since the tank is so big I'd recommend a couple quads. Mistkings are very cool looking too. Very nice start!!!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

WOWOWOWOW
i wish i were handy.


----------



## frugs (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome first viv. Just one word of caution Don,t overlook the lid in your construction budget.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys,I have glass already cut for the top.I really haven't decided which pdfs I want yet.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I am ordering a mist king Monday,Would I need one nozzle ever 2' mounted at the front faceing the back wall.It will be approx 18'' after installing the bg.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

how about a group of Auratus?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I was thinking of maybe 4 leucs and 4 vents or terribilis.It will be atleast 3 or 4 months before I get the tank done.


----------



## ForRealB (Jan 6, 2012)

3 to 4 months! that gives me time to catch up. I'm rebuilding a 240g to be built into a viv, looking forward to seeing your progress. 

Are you keeping a smaller reef? any pics of the 240 setup?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I seen your 240 starter thread,I still have a 28 jbj reef.The 240 was a reef tank for about 2 years.I noticed the seems were turning white,A sign of stress.So I really hated breaking it down,but didn't want 240 gallons of water on my floors. Looking forward to see your build I will post some pics in a few.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a few pics


----------



## ForRealB (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice, love the rbta's and the monti. I'm still keeping my 100g for my rbta's and some picasso clowns, but I do have a 29g that may help curve future additions 

Dismantling a 240 is no easy task, and I still have to put it back together.

very nice stand too.

Are you using GS for a background?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for comments,I will be useing gs for the bg.I will start the bg this afternoon.I will do it in 6x 2' sections attached to 1/2'' foam then secured to the glass with silicone.Fb is made,and will be picking up plumbing materials for waterfall and sump.
List of equipment as of now
2-4ft 6x54 watt tek lights
1 mistking ultimate
1 herpkeeper comeing soon


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

A few pics,just starting the gs.This 5 cans so far and I need to trim it in a couple of days.excuse the pipe it is holding the rock in place.


----------



## ForRealB (Jan 6, 2012)

looking good!

investigated the herpkeeper cool!

eager to see this progress!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I have gotten the back panels foamed and will be applying the silicone and tulene today.Should have them installed by Wed.I got the herpkeeper in today.Can't wait to get it going.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> I was thinking of maybe 4 leucs and 4 vents or terribilis.It will be atleast 3 or 4 months before I get the tank done.


That's going to entail a lot of extra research. Successful mixing is very difficult to pull off. There can be issues with stress, aggression, competition for food, territories and breeding sites. You can also introduce novel pathogens if mixing frogs from different areas. Generally, people that have had success mixing, have prior experience with each species being included and specifically design the viv to meet all the needs of each species.
I'm not trying to hijack and I certainly don't want to turn this into another mixing thread, I simply want to make sure you are prepared for the challenges that you will face and fully research the mixing of species aspect.
Good Luck!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Doug,I have changed my mind about mixing species,but will most likely get 8 to 10 leucs.I have read they are a good beginner frog and are pretty bold.I don't mind anyone telling me if I am doing something that shouldn't be done.This is differant from reef tanks and breeding snakes. Thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good to hear it. Luecs are a great choice for a first frog. Bold and beautiful and they do well in groups. There could be some egg eating issues amongst your females.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with vivlover10...make the viv to suit the leucs needs 
You are taking on a big challenge doing such a big tank for your first viv I can't wait to see how it turns out. Looks like you have done your research 
Do you have PVC pieces for support? I think that is what I am seeing lol

Good luck


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> Hey Doug,I have changed my mind about mixing species,but will most likely get 8 to 10 leucs.I have read they are a good beginner frog and are pretty bold.I don't mind anyone telling me if I am doing something that shouldn't be done.This is differant from reef tanks and breeding snakes. Thanks


Im going with leucs as my first frogs too 

This is looking so awesome already I just cant wait to see the progress. That tank is huge! lol. Anyway as a fellow beginner in the hobby I can only say that since you are going so big it may not hurt to practice some things outside of the tank or in a smaller tank. It would be terrible to mess something up on such a large tank and have to start over. This ALMOST happened to me on my background in a 40 breeder and that was upsetting enough.

Cant wait to see how it turns out, I like what you have going already 

Just curious is that a waterfall you are building near the pond area? If so are you able to access the pump for maintenance/failure?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Brandon,I used 1.5'' pvc to support the fb.The water level will be around 1.75'',it will .25'' from the bottom of the fb.I am not ready to start breeding frogs yet.If I do decide to I will buy a 40 gallon breeder to.I am atleast another couple of months from finishing the viv.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

The pump for the water fall is in the sump.The background is done in sections,I have foamed them and added pvc and rope.I will be useing tulene and silicone and peat moss.I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

That tank is massive!! I love it!!! If only.... if only.... I had the time, money and space! 

I look forward to seeing this come together. I see you mentioned maybe getting terribilis. This tank would be a AWESOME terribilis viv plenty of room and could have a nice size group as well. Plus they are large frogs so very easy to spot in the viv.

Do you intend to have a water feature?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I will have a small waterfall with a shallow pool.Here is a few more pics.

Here is a pic of the waterfall and pool area.










The background that has been foamed



















the 75 gallon sump



















Still need alot more work on the background.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Hey Brandon,I used 1.5'' pvc to support the fb.The water level will be around 1.75'',it will .25'' from the bottom of the fb.I am not ready to start breeding frogs yet.If I do decide to I will buy a 40 gallon breeder to.I am atleast another couple of months from finishing the viv.


I didn't mention breeding frogs 
Or maybe you was talking to gardenhub I am confused 

oh well lol. Looks like it is coming along good. I'f I'm not mistaken I think I saw someone saw they may leech something or just rot or something. Might wanna make sure they are good and sealed in the end...
Someone correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

This is looking good.. Like the idea of a sump.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I am trying to do a bg like Drutts,his turned out great. Hey Brandon,What are you talking about that might leach out.Someone pm'd me saying I should try to breed some pdf's


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Hey Brandon,What are you talking about that might leach out.Someone pm'd me saying I should try to breed some pdf's


Well idk who it was that PM'd you but I would ignore that suggestion.
Breeding should be done after having a bit of experience.
Hopefully whoever it was had good intentions and aren't the type to use PDFs as a cash crop but if they are PM'n you about it instead of mentioning it here then idk about it lol.
Breeding will eventually happen but if you get all froglets it will take them a while to mature and give you experience and also time to research what to do with the eggs and how to rear tadpoles.

The stuff you are using us called Polystyrene if I'm not mistaken and with my experience with making furnishings for bearded dragons out of it you need to wear a respirator mask but idk if that is just for the particles but I am pretty sure I saw someone say on here that the foam will leach chemicals or it will just rot away. I know it is biodegradable to some extent but idk how long it will take to start breaking down.
Maybe someone will come along to clear this up but I would just make sure that when you get the panels how you want it to cover them in Great Stuff and whatnot, make sure nothing is gonna get to it. I'm sure you plan on covering it well by the end anyway.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Brandon,I see what you mean now,Hopefully when the silicone and peat is done it will be sealed.I have to go back and see who pm'ed me about breeding.I am not planning that anytime soon,but would like to try in a couple of years.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> .I am not planning that anytime soon,but would like to try in a couple of years.


With a large group of leucs and a water feature you will most likely have froglets, even tho you don't intent to breed them.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow I can't wait to see how this turns out. I'm getting ready to build my first dart frog tank.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't wait to lol,I just hope it turns out good.It seems to be like reefing,nothing done fast will turn out ok.I been reading as much as possible ,buying equipment, substrate and next week buying ff cultures and springtails.The list goes on and on.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, you don't want to hear this. You should know about it though so you can properly judge the risk. The white stuff on the walls looks like polystyrene.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/39054-ok-use-packaging-styrofoam.html
Polystyrene & Health Homepage
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/44679-where-buy-foam.html#post392012
It could prove very difficult to seal off completely.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Doug,Thanks for the link. I tried the 1'' insulated foam,when I added gs to it,it curled up real bad.So what I might do is scrap off the foam that is on back of gs and silicone that to the back glass. Thanks Again


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks to Doug for providing the link.I went and removed the gs from the foam.Here is a few pics after removeing.

here is the back after the foam was removed










here propped up against the back glass


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good! Glad you went to the extra trouble. Had you skipped it and then had trouble down the line, you would always be questioning if that could have contributed to the problem.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

> The pump for the water fall is in the sump.The background is done in sections,I have foamed them and added pvc and rope.I will be useing tulene and silicone and peat moss.I will post some pics tomorrow.


Oh awesome. Yea I forgot that you would obviously already have a sump set up for something that big haha. 

can't wait to see whats next!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Next time maybe try using the pink or green insulation foam, should be easy to get a hold of at the hardware store. I see them used for rock walls on here.

I am glad Doug came by and cleared it up the polystyrene tho.
I knew I have read it somewhere on here but couldn't remember where.
I should have used the search feature lol.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Next time maybe try using the pink or green insulation foam, should be easy to get a hold of at the hardware store. I see them used for rock walls on here.
> 
> I am glad Doug came by and cleared it up the polystyrene tho.
> I knew I have read it somewhere on here but couldn't remember where.
> I should have used the search feature lol.


Both the pink and the blue/green are polystyrene. They are just higher density. Our rock wall gurus recommend the stuff shown halfway down this page http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...atest-rock-wall-tank-18x18x24-exoterra-2.html


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I will go ahead and make the panels by applying gs to the foam ,and then remove foam.Thats the only way I can think of doing it.It only took about 30 minutes to remove it from the three panels.I will be adding pvc and more smaller size ropes today.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Both the pink and the blue/green are polystyrene. They are just higher density. Our rock wall gurus recommend the stuff shown halfway down this page http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...atest-rock-wall-tank-18x18x24-exoterra-2.html


Ah well I have seen tons of people on here use the thick green and pink foam.
Never knew it wasn't good to use.
He says later in the thread he didn't use any kind of sealer. 
Do you not have to seal Laticrete?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a piece of gs that I used sandpaper to scuff.I had completely removed the shiny surface.Well I coated it with silicone and peat,it has been setting for a week and the peat and silicone are easily peeling off.So if I scuff and use tulene,silicone peat mixed will it stick better.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> I had a piece of gs that I used sandpaper to scuff.I had completely removed the shiny surface.Well I coated it with silicone and peat,it has been setting for a week and the peat and silicone are easily peeling off.So if I scuff and use tulene,silicone peat mixed will it stick better.


When using toluene I would assume since it is so then it would be even harder to stick to the outer surface of GS. You're best bet would be to pick or cut off the outer surface to expose the foam. I think it looks a lot better that way as well. Might want to do a few coats as well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> When using toluene I would assume since it is so then it would be even harder to stick to the outer surface of GS. You're best bet would be to pick or cut off the outer surface to expose the foam. I think it looks a lot better that way as well. Might want to do a few coats as well.


A few coats of silicone? Fresh silicone does not stick to old silicone. Every trace of your old silicone has to be completely removed for the new silicone to stick.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> A few coats of silicone? Fresh silicone does not stick to old silicone. Every trace of your old silicone has to be completely removed for the new silicone to stick.


I thought I read Grimm or someone said they applied several coats of the toluene/silicone/cocofiber mix to coat it well. Must have read it wrong then.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I thought I read Grimm or someone said they applied several coats of the toluene/silicone/cocofiber mix to coat it well. Must have read it wrong then.


I also read the same thing when going through build threads and i also thought that was what they ment or possibly apply tol/sil/coco mix then ANOTHER coat over that?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Agree with Brandon about new silicone doesn't stick with old silicone.I guess my best bet is to trim all the smooth surface off.I would like to know if apply more than one coat will work good and not fall off.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Agree with Brandon about new silicone doesn't stick with old silicone.I guess my best bet is to trim all the smooth surface off.I would like to know if apply more than one coat will work good and not fall off.





> Agree with Brandon about new silicone doesn't stick with old silicone.


lol Doug said that not me 

Trimming off the smooth surface yeah that one was me 
I am pretty sure you need to apply a couple coats to cover your background well.
That theology I know is kinda true about silicone on silicone or so I have read but I wouldn't trust it when holding water or weight. 
There are different factors here tho ie the toluene and cocofiber. 
It's not only silicone on silicone, the silicone can grab onto the cocofiber.
I am pretty sure I have read that people who have used this toluene method that they have tried more than one coat.
Maybe they did the coats before it fully cured? Idk. but I don't think so.
I would hunt down Grimm and some others who have used this method.

I know in my own experience when my background cured there was like 3 spots and I slapped some silicone on there and pressed more Eco Earth into it and it never did come off. 
I brush of all the excess Eco Earth before patching up the background but really on my case the silicone is under the Eco Earth and it was grabbing onto the Eco Earth so I'm sure when you apply coats of the toluene mix it just might cling to the organics in the mix.
fyi I have seen new silicone stick to old....my door seal on my viv I had to keep adding layers to it till it fit tight and it is holding up well and that is with my own experience and i have seen it work and you can't even really see the layers.
I let the seal cure then tested and if it didn't seal tight I would apply another thin layer...I applied at least 5 thin layers on there in various places.
I wouldn't trust it to hold water or weight tho LOL but it will keep the FFs from escaping.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

In my experience the toulene + peat + silicon mixture at least partially dissolves the surface of the previous layer and provides "bite". In fact, I'd be very cautious about applying the toulene, silicon, peat mixture over the top of a silicon sealed corner seam.

On the other hand, back in the old days when trying out the silicon + peat method (which I despise -messy, inconsistent results), I found that the peat that is pressed into the first layer provided an adequate hold for an subsequent patch layers of silicon + peat.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Sorry for the mix up between Doug and Brandon.I will have the bg laying on the floor,this way the mixture wont run off.How lond does it take for the toulene and silicone to cure.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

sets up in about the same amount of time as just straight silicon, but smells for much longer -like leave it outside on the porch so it doesn't kill off half yer brain cells bad.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I tried the first attempt of toluene and silicone and peat,it didn't turn out right.It is really hard to get the silicone to thin out.It would clump while I was mixing it.What did you guys use to mix this.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

Glob of silicon in an easily accessible container, about an equal (if not more) amount of toulene and stir -it thins out pretty easily for me. It even dissolves the dried silicon from the wall of my mixing container.

I've mostly then added fine coco fiber to the thinned mixture, whether it was bone dry (which required additional solvent) or water dampened, rather than pressing fiber into applied thinned silicon. However, even raw thinned silicon test patches behaved much the same.

The closest thing to an issue that I found was that thin areas that looked to be opaque but thin when applied sometimes would have clear areas in them when dried as the silicon seemed to want the "congeal" on itself rather than stay in a thin layer as the solvent evaporated.

Expired silicon?? or accidentally got caulk?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I just used silicone and peat,and results turned out good.I now have to put all the panels in place.I should have pics later. It was tough laying in the tank doing the waterfall feature.Had to put a fan in with me to keep the fumes blown out of the tank.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> I just used silicone and peat,and results turned out good.I now have to put all the panels in place.I should have pics later. It was tough laying in the tank doing the waterfall feature.Had to put a fan in with me to keep the fumes blown out of the tank.


can't wait to see what it is looking like


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

A couple more pics,I will start siliconeing these in place.
A look from one end.










the waterfall.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

looking good so far. What are you going to use to fill in the gaps in between the false bottoms and between the front and sides of the tank and the false bottom?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I was thinking of useing pea gravel,to fill in around the edges.Here is a few pics after some trimming of the excess gs.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Another thing you should know. This isn't commonly covered much on here so idk if you are aware, but when using coco fiber as the embankment from water to land the coco fiber will absorb water and with it staying wet and if your substrate is touching that wet coco fiber then the substrate will also absorb the water and then you have some soggy substrate which is not good.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Brandon.The water will be about half the height of the peat covered gs.I can put a short ridge made of gs and brown silicone to seperate the substrate.I will be drilling the glass tops for the misting system and setting up the herpkeeper tomorrow.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Thanks for the heads up Brandon.The water will be about half the height of the peat covered gs.I can put a short ridge made of gs and brown silicone to seperate the substrate.I will be drilling the glass tops for the misting system and setting up the herpkeeper tomorrow.


even if it is only half way up don't be surprised if you don'e see the whole think wet and even up to the top of the waterfall. It is like a sponge and will fully absorb water which is good cause it will give it that moist dirt look. just putting a barrier like you said should do the trick


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I will have some more pics soon.I have started putting gravel and abg in and hopefully Monday have all the plumbing for the sump ready.How deep does the abg need to be.I am sure I will need more than what I got right now.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

right side











left side










full tank shot


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I got the abg in, will need alittle more and the waterfall is going ,and now to get a list of plants,and mosses.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I got the plumbing done and waterfall is going.My humidity probe is going up to 65% from 45% by just getting the water in the tank.I should have glass tops and the misting system going by Thursday.The only thing I am concerned about is the humidity probe getting wet.I have read that really makes them go crazy.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> I got the plumbing done and waterfall is going.My humidity probe is going up to 65% from 45% by just getting the water in the tank.I should have glass tops and the misting system going by Thursday.The only thing I am concerned about is the humidity probe getting wet.I have read that really makes them go crazy.


if you have an all glass top, the humidity probe is unnecessary. With a water feature running, the humidity will be plenty high.......


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

A few update pics, added the abg,and waterfall feature is running.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

So did you put down ABG then sphagnum? 
What kind(s) of leaf litter are you gonna use?
I have seen many people do this...I haven't gotten around to it yet.
It is looking great. I might shallow up the water a bit if it is over the frogs head so they can go over and just relax in the water Maybe also put a small under tank heater in that corner if the water is too cold.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't get too hung up on your humidity gauge. Most humidity gauges make a better hammer than they do a humidity gauge...and they make a crappy hammer!
They are highly inaccurate and simply not needed. With water in the viv and a properly closed in, glass top (some vents are OK), your humidity will be just fine.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Doug,I was hopeing this wasn't the case with the herpkeeper probe.Today after work I checked and the humidity it is 81%and the water temp is 78.I could sell the rh/t probe and get a itemp probe for the water


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I got my lights installed,I have 12 new 6500k bulbs on order.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Brandon I missed your post.I have removed the spahrgam moss.I have a 400 watt heater in my sump and the water is 74 degrees.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Looks great, what frogs you looking at? That would be a perfect viv for P.terribilis.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I was thinking about banded leucs,maybe 4 or 5.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I put my glass tops in today,after about 3 hours my temp in the tank went up to 93.7.My lights are about 8'' from the glass.I will be putting in 2 4'' fans in the canopy to pull in cool air.Also after placeing the tops on my humidity dropped from 68% to 40%,I guess the temp riseing was the cause of that.Will be drilling holes for the misting system tomorrow.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Alittle update,Misting system installed.I need 2 more misting nozzles,they are on order and have planted a few plants that are taking root.Pics later today.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

A few pics after adding some plants and leave litter.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

u might wanna lower the water level below the substrate because your vivs gonna be really wet if u don't lower the level


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

looks pretty good. are those leaves safe tho? What kind are they?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

goof901 said:


> u might wanna lower the water level below the substrate because your vivs gonna be really wet if u don't lower the level


Yea in the pic it looks like the water is touching your substrate, if that is the case water will wick up the substrate and it may turn into a bog. You may wanna lower the water level an inch or so if that is the case. Otherwise it looks great.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys,It normally is lower,but if power goes out and the pump kicks back on it will push more water through to the water feature.I have a tee on the return line to allow alot of the water to recirculate in the sump,along with 2 ball valves to fine tune flow to the viv,The front substrate is the only place touching water at that level.I may need to push back the substrate and add more pea gravel to raise it up..


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know if my question was looked over but what kind of leaves are those?


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like a form of oak.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

itsott said:


> Looks like a form of oak.


I was thinking so but just wanted to make sure. There was a couple things the guy wasn't sure about.
I haven't seen this form really used nor sold on sites
Just trying to be safe


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry that I overlooked your question,those are oak leaves,there is two types,one is pin oak which is smaller and the bigger one are white oak.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Bazzinga. Lol. I have white oaks around my house and they drop different shaped leaves all the time.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

I will get alot of pin oak next year,I have two large trees in my back yard.If I knew I was going to build a viv I would had bagged them for later.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

A few updated pic


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Love your build! Looks fantastic. How's it doing now? Any updates you can share? How is the water feature holding up?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

It's starting to grow and fill in alittle,There is 5 banded leucs in there now.The water feature has been filled in with more gravel,so it is really shallow now.I need to post some updated pics.


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cool, Would love to see an update of the tank and your leucs!


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

hey snakeman u got any updated pics?


----------

